# Nicht mehr über die IP Adresse auf das ISPCP Panel zugreifen



## seniorenansnetz (9. März 2011)

Guten Tag zusammen,

bin seit langem auf der Suche wie ich ISPCP so einrichten kann das man nicht mehr über die IP Adresse auf das ISPCP Panel kommt, sonder über die Webabdresse ... z.b. http://www. xxxx.xx/panel
Nur habe ich bis jetzt kein passenten Thread gefunden wo mir das erklährt.

Danke wen jemand eine Idee hat wie das geht.

MfG

Chris


----------



## F4RR3LL (10. März 2011)

Du musst Dir nur den entsprechenden vhost entsprechend anpassen.
Meinst Du eigentlich Ispconfig (welche Version) oder ISPCP ?
Aber das Prinzip ist immer das gleiche 
Gruß Sven


----------



## seniorenansnetz (10. März 2011)

Zitat von F4RR3LL:


> Du musst Dir nur den entsprechenden vhost entsprechend anpassen.
> Meinst Du eigentlich Ispconfig (welche Version) oder ISPCP ?
> Aber das Prinzip ist immer das gleiche
> Gruß Sven



Dann Bitte eine Anleitung wie ich das machen muss ...

Danke


----------



## Till (10. März 2011)

Dazu müsstest Du bitte erstal die Frage beantworten, welches Controlpanel Du verwendest. Du schreibst in Deinem Thread ISPCP, das hier ist aber das ISPConfig Forum. ISPCP und ISPConfig sind verschiedene Programme.


----------



## seniorenansnetz (10. März 2011)

Sorry

bei mir steht ispCP Omega

Was ist der unterschied ?


----------



## Till (10. März 2011)

Ok, dann bist Du hier im falschen Forum (das ist nicht böse gemeint, ist halt nur so als ob Du einen Ford in die VW Werkstatt bringst, die werden sich dort auch nicht im Detail damit auskennen), das hier ist das Forum für die Software ISPConfig:

http://www.ispconfig.org/

während das hier die Software ISPCP Omega ist:

http://isp-control.net/

Ich habe Deine Fragen jetzt erst mal ins allgemeine Forum verschoben. Ich weiß aber nicht ob einer der anderen User Dir mit Deiner Software weiterhelfen kann, da ich mich mit dem von Dir verwendeten Controlpanel nicht auskenne.



> Was ist der unterschied ?


Es ist eine ganz andere Software. So wie Windows und Linux oder OpenOffice und Microsoft Office.


----------



## seniorenansnetz (10. März 2011)

Sorry und Danke


----------

